

Wireless carriers could be forced to ‘unlock’ phones (Canada) - MikeCapone
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/wireless-carriers-could-be-forced-to-unlock-phones/article1607337/

======
pedalpete
From what this article says, this would turn out to be a fairly week bill.
Though I don't know what a better alternative is.

With the life of a phone averaging 18 months, phones rarely outlast the
contract, plus why would you want to change carriers and keep your old phone
when the new carrier will give you a new subsidised phone.

Sure it may benefit the few who want to take their fully paid phone to a new
carrier, but I suspect this is a real minority of customers.

At the same time, today I got a txt message from Telus informing me of a
further increase in the rates of international txt messaging.

Is Canada the only country where basic services like this are getting more
expensive?

